# I'm a new DCC++ user :)



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Slowly got the parts in from overseas, and took an hour to load the software, and get everything set up ...
and it works 'as advertised' ..

Arduino Uno R3, Deek Robot motor shield, 12V 1A supply, and two pieces of track, the main and a program track and of course the JMRI decoder pro application for Windows

Cost was around twelve dollars, and could actually run a layout up to the shield board limit of 1A [without added heatsink / fan]
My intent is to use this to save all loco decoder CV settings in JMRI once I have them set to where I like them, easier than writing them all down and entering one at a time if I need to reset the decoder to factory for any reason ..


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been following DCC++ and am glad to see “open-source” being used in the hobby. For those that have the inclination and initiative, it can provide a significant price/performance advantage. 

I was disappointed that the company doing the Bluetooth-decoder hardware for Direct-Bluetooth-Train-Control was unable or unwilling to provide hardware with working motor control. But nothing ventured, nothing gained, so I have no major regrets. From what I have seen of the commercial sales of DBTC for HO, it appears that most HO hobbyist have little to no interest in this area.

Most of my grandkids are involved in robotics now and not interested in the train hobby, so I am in the process of joining them for the time being.
Bob


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I finished my DCC++ base station a few weeks ago, and I've run it on a small section of track. I plan on setting up a test oval in the garage this week and do a full test (turnouts, automation). I also want to try some of the homemade throttles and try some signals.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

WVGCA,

Is your motor shield rated at 1A or 2A? I'm wondering because mine says it's 2A, but I haven't really tested it. I know that the actual working output is usually not anywhere near the listed limit.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sachsr1 said:


> WVGCA,
> 
> Is your motor shield rated at 1A or 2A? I'm wondering because mine says it's 2A, but I haven't really tested it. I know that the actual working output is usually not anywhere near the listed limit.


Mine is supposed to be rated up to 2A with external supply, which I do have, but external DC supply is rated 12V 1.5A ..and I don't have the extra heatsink either, they were just under five dollars, it's the deek robot R3 

it works well enough for what I use it for ..


----------

